# Incinerador de agujas hipodermicas



## alfito (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola a todos :

Este es mi primer tema expuesto aquí,

Se trata sobre un circuito "incinerador de agujas hipodermicas", se usa en centros médicos , farmacias , etc , depues de hacer un aplicación se quema la aguja.

Aqui hay un video ilustrativo para que sepan mejor "de que es" lo que hace : Video

mis problemas son los siguientes :

__Hay alguien en este foro que ya haya construido uno ?
__graciadamente he conseuido un circuito pero este no trae los valores de los coponentes por estar patentado, lo adjunto en mi post, hice busquedas tanto en inglés y castellano y solo ese circuito encontré. 

figura como : "needle destructor" , "needle incinerator" , o "destructor de agujas".

De todo lo leido y buscado, el circuito en general consume a lo sumo 2 Amper y hace circular una tensión muy alta , con una temperatura cercana a los 1000º grados celcius , quemandola y rompiendola en pedacitos.


Bueno cualquier ayuda es bienvenida ..

saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Nunca hice un incinerador de agujas.

Pero ese diagrama usa un timer con una fuente conmutada con salida de alta frecuencia que quema a la aguja estilo soldadura electrica y tiene una circulacion de aire forzada con un filtro anti gas toxico
 Habría que comenzar a hacer pruebas, los datos finales serán: tensión, frecuencia y tiempo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

suena interesante el aparatejo, es como dice dosmetro (asi a ojo de buen cubero) pero veo algo dificil de calcular las bobinas y los transformadores


----------



## alfito (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola :

Dosmetros: Gracias por la rápida respuesta, bueno gracias a esa orientación ahora tengo varias ideas en mi cabeza con eso de "sodadora eléctrica" estuve mirando sitios como este Sitio y otro sitio como éste Link 

aca en el "foro de electrónica" estuve revisando y vi un terrible proyecto de soldador electrónico, está exlente hecho.

como dice "Helminto G" , si calcular el circuito sería algo ciomplicado.

sigo nomas en progreso ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

pues eso mero, seguir buscando, me interesa el proyecto y me gustaria ver su avance, no tengo mucho que aportar pero si me topo algo lo pondre por aca


----------



## alfito (Mar 25, 2010)

gracias "Helminto G" por el apoyo eso es valioso para mi .

bueno encontre mas información en pdf (patentada claro) con mejores y mas robustas ideas.

_1) Uno de los circuitos propuestos es un solo tranformador. si bien no aclara la tensión de salida, especifica que lleva un fusible de 5 a 30 Amper (suena medio feito esto jaja). ---->Archivo "aguja_1 trafo.pdf"

_2) Otro de los circuitos propuestos es con una bateria de 12 V . este es una versión de mini incinerador de aguja.---> Archivo :"aguja baterias 12V.pdf"

_3) Y un tercero con dos transformadores. Archivo:"aguja(dos transformadores).pdf"


ya con esto muy masticado voy a probar un trafo que hice en la secundaria de 35v + 35v , 5 Amper , que era de un amplificador que hicimos.. voy a aver que pasa , yo por el tema de no recargar o inclusive comprar nueva bateria cuando se le agote la vida útil de la misma .... cada vez está mas cerca !!

y una pregunta muy importante que tengo y no le estoy dando mucha importancia ... es que veo el tema de los electródos, y mucho del tema de los mismos no se, en esa parte tendré que interiorisarme más o alguno que pueda aportar sobre el tema "electródos".

bueno posteo todo lo que encuentro y cuando tenga algo finalizado de inmediato lo comparto.


a seguir nomas !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2010)

Mirá por aquí ! : Todo sobre Maquinas de soldar


----------



## alfito (Mar 26, 2010)

Bueno gente estuve poniendo un poco de manos a la obra en este tiempo y pudre lograr quemar una aguja en 1 ó 2 segundos.

materiales utilizados: transformador de 12 voltios / 4 amper.

"al aplicarle la aguja en sus extremos se incinera totalmente."

Bueno restaría ver el tema de como hacer una "quemadura temporizada", quizás con algún triac de potencia para hacer que la corriente fluya a ritmo de pequeños intervalos.

Gracias "DOSMETROS" por el hilo, allí me abrió mas el campo, sobre soldadura , van a tener que ser electrodos o trozos de metal muy resistentes para que no se desgasten en el tiempo o al menos por un largo tiempo.

cuando tenga algo medio finalizado lo posteo con fotos y si puede ser vídeo ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

y  porque no usar directamente el trasformador de un horno microondas ?


----------



## alfito (Mar 26, 2010)

Eso sería bastante bueno de evaluar tal cual lo ejemplifican en éste HILO

esto del trafo del microondas ya me es una salida mas y bastante rentable! .. gracias "gustavocof115".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2010)

rentable si el trasformador lo tomas  reciclado,nuevo sale de 160 a 220 pesos



alfito dijo:


> Eso sería bastante bueno de evaluar tal cual lo ejemplifican en éste HILO
> 
> esto del trafo del microondas ya me es una salida mas y bastante rentable! .. gracias "gustavocof115".



mira de nuevo que subí un esquema que es medio parecido al que vos pusiste ,es la fuente electrónica de horno a microondas que a mi parecer seria ideal para lo que estas queriéndola usar


----------



## alfito (Mar 28, 2010)

Bueno voy comentando mi progreso sobre el tema :

Estas son capturas de el transformador y una especie de par de electrodos dispuestos de una manera muy similar al de las hojas de datos ( aguja_1 trafo.pdf / Página 3).

en las imagenes se observa el transformador , los electrodos y el circuito completo ( trafo + electrodos ) , bueno está todo muy ( algo desprolijo ).


y una foto de como queda la aguja "antes y despues" de utilizar este circuito. lo que no se ve de la aguja, quedó reducido a una bolita muy pequeña (lo demás se esfumó en apenas 2 segundos ).

Bueno ante todo esto pienso a la vez la recomendación de "gustavocof115" sobre utilizar el trafo del Microondas ( ya descargue el manual de servicio de que posteastes , esa puede ser mi solución tambien)

Si el trafo de Horno microondas esta entre 160 a 220 pesos , creo que mandar a hacer uno de 12 voltios / 5 amper , me va a salir mas caro ( eso creo ), por ende me conviene el de microondas , igual voy a ir el lunes a ver cuanto me sale uno.

el tema de la fuente seria bárbaro , me encantaría hacerlo, tendría que evaluar los costos.

bueno a seguir nomas !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2010)

Los trafos de dicroicas vienen ya hechos desde 12V 5A para una sola lámpara de 50W, y de ahí en adelante 8 A, 12 A , etc !

Hablo de los transformadores de chapa laminada de hierro silicio, no de los electrónicos.

Yo probaría con dos de 12V 5A en serie. Son baratos y pequeños

Saludos !


----------



## alfito (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola Jobs86 contesto aca el MP por que no me deja el sistema que tengo que tener 25 mensajes para poder enviar.

hola jobs89 , gracias por mirar mi post eso me ayuda bastante ...

1 ) el metal dentro de la parte plástica también se derrite y a lo sumo con mucha mala suerte se quema ( queda negro ), ahora el tema es que cuando por la aguja circula una corriente alta , en este caso por la aguja circulan 12 v ( Corriente Alterna ) y es un transformador con capacidad de 5 Amper. pasa que se produce esta quemadura ya que hay una buena capacidad de flujo de corriente , ya que el bobinado del transformador lo permite.

Un ejemplo de alto voltaje y bajisima corriente es el "ionizador de aire" que en la punta se le pone una ó mas agujas, se le aplica una tensión de un rango entre 800v a 15.000v , pero una corriente infima , se puede ver que la guja no sufre daños , bueno al menos por un tiempo supongo que se ira desgantando.


Bueno en este caso lo que hago es aumentar la capacidad de corriente con una tensión baja, de esa manera se puede quemar la aguja

El tema del flyback aun no he probado nada de eso, pero me suena algo peligroso.

Este modelo que estoy armando es casi idéntico al de una de las hojas de datos que colgué ahí , que ya es un modelo patentado, los mas nuevos son con "sistema switching".

Si, las agujas sonde acero inoxidable , y son del mismo material que las de coser ... las hipodérmicas ( medicinales ) están huecas y las de coser no por eso es bueno probarlas con las de coser ya que estas están rellenas.

Acá explica como están hechas las agujas hipodermicas

LINK

Con el tema del reciclaje eso es una excelente idea, ya que el residuo de la aguja se vuelve un residuo más , osea ya los podes tocarla con la mano ya que sufrió una quemazón muy fuerte ( temperatura >1000 ºC ), si se puede reciclar perfectamente , eso habría que analizarlo mejor y ver que convenio se puede armar con el farmaceutico, pero con esa idea abriste una puerta más.

DOSMETROS :

efectivamente ayer abrí un cajón y tenía un transformador de dicróica de una lámpara que habia comprado hace mucho.
Cuando lo fui a probar me parece que estaba mal el trafo .... y lo deje por ahí pero ahora recuerdo que tengo otro igual... efectivamente DOSMETROS creo que esa será la solución definitiva, ya el lunes voya preguntar precios.

a seguir nomas


----------



## alfito (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola gente ...

Ya averigue los precios de los tranformadores :

------------------------------------------
Tranformadores para Dicróica : (todos 12 V)
------------------------------------------
Transformador de 5 Amper :   55 pesos.

Transformador de 8 Amper :   95 pesos.

Tranfsormador de 10 Amper : 115 pesos.
------------------------------------------

La llave interruptora que conseguí soporta 15 A , y es normalmente abierta , esto da la ventaja al circuito de que sea el usuario quien active a voluntad el mismo, eliminando probabilidad de problemas (cortos , sobre calentamientos y excesos).

Luego la llave vuelve asu posición por un resorte.

Enrato voy a averiguar los precios de los gabinetes.

Bueno les adjunto una imagen de las agujas que conseguí estos son los límites de tamaño, la mas pequeña y una bastante grandecita, entre esos rangos trabajan mayormenta las farmacias, con satisfaceer esos tamaños andariamos muy bien.

Saludos y a seguir


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 29, 2010)

No entendi muy bien cual es la idea... deteriorar las agujas para que no se puedan volver a usar o que?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2010)

así   es, es  para que no las  reutilicen mas ,un solo uso y al incinerador  , claro que todo dependerá de la buena fe de la enfermera,que utilicé o no el aparato


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 29, 2010)

Y si haces algo asi:

Lo de abajo seria un clavo para sujetar la parte plastica de la aguja  no se si se entiende la idea...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

la idea de fernandob seria para desarrollar el prototipo pero no es la idea para el modelo final. En este, se quiere que el personal de salud, inserte la jeringa en el agujero e internamente se produzca la fusion de la aguja, como lo describe el video.

Por otro lado, comentarle a alfito que en los hospitales no hay esta clase de inicineradores, si hay depositos donde se recolectan las agujas separandolas de la jeringa y luego se reunen todas en gran cantidad para destruirlas en un horno incinerador. La razon de esto es que es muy costoso para un hospital adquirir y hacer mantenimiento a una gran cantidad de inicineradores pequeños. Sin embargo, tu proyecto esta barbaro para consultorios médicos y dentales de práctica privada. Ellos si necesitan destruir las agujas inmediatamente.

Adelante con el proyecto y saludos.


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

hola gente :

voy a comentar mis avanzes, son muy buenos .

Fuí a comprar el tranformador de dicróica de 8 Amper .. y resulta que los precios estaban mal , el tranformador me salió 35 pesos, si leyeron bien!!! .. está baratisimo.

y estos son los resultados.

probe con una aguja de uno de los tamaños mas grandes.
Las imagenes están adjuntas abajo.

fernandoae :

bueno te cuento que una de las partes bastantes complicadas de este proyecto es justamente la disposición o como disponer los electrodos de tal forma que la guja al quemarse no se que quede pegada ó cosas por el estilo.

Hay algún metal que no se le pegue la soldadura ?

lei que hay algo como metales platinados .. en las hojas de datos de los quemadores de aguja ...

si entendí la idea eso .. además me da otra idea  un sistema onde la aguja se empuje por un ducto ó algo asi .. son varidas las formas.

ahora lo que intento es construilo con materiales de fácil adquisición ( tuecas , tornillos ,etc)para que sea de "fácil reposición".

bueno eso es todo por ahora a la tarde voy a aver que tipo de gabinetes hay y demás cosas.

Gracias fernandoae por tu ayuda eso me ayuda bastante.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

alfito: Los metales platinados son aleaciones metalicas que contienen plata y tienen la propiedad de soportar los arcos electricos con un minimo de desgaste. Por eso se los usa en los contactos de suiches y de contactores (imagen 1). los contactos de un contactor son como los de la imagen2.

Para tu inicinerador puedes buscar un contactor de segunda y reciclar los contactos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 30, 2010)

> Hay algún metal que no se le pegue la soldadura ?


Si, ceramica jeje 
Hablando en serio, si se llega a pegar o algo se podria hacer un calentador por induccion de alta frecuencia, calienta sin contacto pero es un poco mas dificil de hacer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLwaPP9cxT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7DBS2Is0ws


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

*tecnogirl:*

Bueno con tu explicación del por que los hospitales no los usan, eso me aclaró bastantes dudas que tenía acerca del tema y del por que algunas farmacias , consultorios médicos y dentistas no los usan.

Con el tema del metal platinado me voy a a poner a revisar que puedo rascar por ahí sobre ellos , gracias tecnogirl por tu ayuda.

*fernandoae:*

Eso del calentador por inducción esta "muy interesante", la verdad seria ideal ya que no hay contacto con lo que se quiere calentar, aunque si revisando circuitos ya es un tema muy elaborado pero si algún día lo hago ( lguno pequeño) será el reemplazo de este prototipo definitivamente, gracias fernandoaepor tu ayuda.

a seguir nomas

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah si el tema es no tocar la aguja el de induccion es ideal..
http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html
http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/FORUM1/forum_posts.asp?TID=2187&PN=1&TPN=2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> la idea de fernandob seria para desarrollar el prototipo pero no es la idea para el modelo final. En este, se quiere que el personal de salud, inserte la jeringa en el agujero e internamente se produzca la fusión de la aguja, como lo describe el vídeo.
> Adelante con el proyecto y saludos.



una pregunta yo quiero saber cual  es la idea atribuida a fernandob porque no la encuentro ,o sera que quisiste poner fernandoae? o sera que los dos son el mismo,o son dos fernandos ¡
dos preguntas mas =si la tencion es demasiado podria explotar la aguja con mucha chispas y si la corriente es poca podria solo calentar la aguja pudiendose quedar pegada a los contactos del incinerador ,deritiendo el plastico que tiene la aguja ,
yo diría que ay que trabajar con poca tension y mucha corriente  y los contactos deberían ''pegar'' solo en la puntita de la aguja ,con eso ya quedaría destruida ,algo asi 

    ! _ primer contacto
    ! _segundo contacto
    !
    !
    !  aguja
 así de esa manera no se calentaría tanto el extremo de la jeringa que tiene la boquilla de plástico 

!
!
!
!
! eso seria la aguja !
_  esto seria los contacto

se usa cobre en  las soldadoras de puntos con ese material aria yo el contacto (cobre para punta de soldadora por puntos es una aleacion que soporta la temperatura ,tanto que el metal (hierro ,chapa acero )quedan soldados sin quedar las puntas de la soldadora pegadas o soldadas )


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

gustavocof115:

Bueno la idea de fernandoae era algo así como: un mecanismo, con un clavo que sostiene la aguja .. pero viéndolo bien la aguia en su parte donde se inserta la misma en la jeringa, es de plástico, osea que no haría contacto .. al menos eso se ve ..quizas me equivoco y estoy interpretando mal el dibujo.. pero yo no descarto ninguna idea ...

Efectiva mente gustavocof115, trabajar con "poca tensión y más corriente", como bien decís no es cuestión de darle una super corriente ó tensión, sino se volverá un sistema algo peligroso e incomodo para el usuario. hay que encontrar el equilibrio

Yo por ahora estoy con un transformador que compré esta mañana es de 12 V / 8 Amper, y va muy bien ahí, deje los últimos resultados que realice en un post anterior.

Como comentastes ahí el tema de solo quemar la punta de la aguja, es lo que yo tenia en mente desde que comencé el proyecto ... si bien con cortarle la punta ya estaría bastante bien, luego de hacer pruebas me di cuenta que podía derretir la aguja .. eso me motivo a que el usuario no tenga que preocuparse más por la aguja sino que queda reducida a unas bolitas.

si bien hay que evaluar bien la disposición de los electrodos para que en lo posible no se atore nada en medio de los dos.

Y el tema del cobre ... mañana averiguo en la ferretería .. aunque me también haré pruebas con el tema de los contactores queme plantea tecnogirl, pero tu repuesta me suena mas solvente ya que es algo que se consigue más fácil y más baráto 


Saludos gente y gracias nuevamente por la ayuda que me dan que para mi es valiosa 

si puedo voy a a grabar un video de como quemo una aguja con este sistema, así lo ven.

A seguir nomás


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2010)

en ferreterías industriales y buloneras se consigue ,se vende por metro y viene en distintos grosores .la otra es visitar algún taller metalurgico y pedir un pedacito que seguro te lo regalan (de alguna punta vieja )


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

hola gente :

Bueno decidí subir un video del desarrollo como vá, en esta prueba se utilizó una aguja de las más grandes que utilizan, esta mide entre 5 y 6 cm, las de aplicación miden 1 cm y son tipo mosquito.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imEK6RsygLM



Bueno restará trabajar en la disposición de los electrodos, ya que esta es la que me facilitará la quemasón, pero los resultados son muy buenos .


Bueno miren el video y jusguen aver que les parece, para que vean como está funcionando.

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 30, 2010)

exelente alfito, muy bueno que te ha quedado


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2010)

hola, he leido el tema y por lo visto usan a la aguja como si fuese un simple fusible.
es sencillo e interesante.
al calentarse se quema el contenido (sangre, virus y demas cosas) y se destruye la aguja, simple y efectivo.
no lo hubiese pensado, creia que una aguja de acero inox. soportaria mas corriente.
al parecer no es asi.

lei un poco superficialmente el tema de el contactor, quizas no supe entednder la aplicacion pero recuerden que si controlan al trafo DESDE EL PRIMARIO no necesitan mas que un rele ya qu ela corriente no es tan grande (220v/12v= 18) o sea 18veces menos que en el sec.

lo de calentar por induccion lo vi que lo pusieron en otro tema, ANDO SIN TIEMPO , en otro momento me ponia a verlo.
me parece tan interesante.
tienen algun enlace que lo explique desde el principio ???

saludos y gracias .


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

*Helminto G :*

Gracias, ya le queda poco a este incinerador de aguja ... Gracias a todos

*fernandob:*

Sí, efectivamente un fusible, sabes el miedo que tenia yo cuando hice la primera prueba, creía que me iva aquedar sin mano, pero depués al ver que se calcinaba de a poquito pude realmente ver que es lo que pasaba.

el que colaboró con los links de autoinducción fue *fernandoae*, estos links dejó :

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html
http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/...187&PN=1&TPN=2

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2010)

Curiosidad: el calentamiento por inducción se usaba en la época de las válvulas, para evaporar el magnesio.


----------



## alfito (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola *electrodan*, bueno la verda tendría que buscar bien , pero buscando encontre este articulo. Habla sobre la historia de la autoinduccón y de Michael Faraday quien la descubrió.

Link 

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

alfito: Excelente trabajo. Una duda, que tipo de metal usaste para los contactos ?
Has probado con agujas mas gruesas (en Veterinaria se emplean tambien y son muy gruesas y es otro mercado para tu aparato) ?

Ya tienes el "corazon" del aparato, ahora tienes que hacer un buen diseño ergonomico para la carcasa externa, para lo que puedes guiarte de los productos similares en el mercado.

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Mar 31, 2010)

*tecnogirl:*
el metal utilizado es una grampa para sujetar caños pero cortada y doblada a la forma que está en el video, esa fue con el primer electrodo que hice.







el metal es el siguiente:

"TERMINACION: Chapa galvanizada de origen, Cincado electrolítico o galvanizado por inmersión en caliente.."

Fuente : Link

Si, ahora me resta comprar el gabinete y visitar al amigo veterinario para ver sus agujas como bien decis "abriendo el abanico de posibilidades"

Bueno la aguja mas gruesa que probé es la del video que mide 6 cm ... seguramente para las agujas veterinarias tenga que utilizar el transformador con capacidad de 10 amper,hay que evaluar.

abrazo saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Recibido. Gracias y buena suerte.


----------



## alfito (Abr 3, 2010)

hola gente :

Ya he conseguido : el gabinete , y demas accesorios ...
estoy armando un posible sostén para los electrodos.

Con el tema de los electrodos fui a una ferreteria industrial ,pero me dijeron que los electrodos de cobre para soldadura no tenian..

Bueno en vista de esto, decicidí usar "tubería de cobre "  las de gas ...

Ahi les adjunto imagenes .. pronto estará terminado el proyecto ...

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

hay unos tornillos de cobre que se utilizan para fijar el tanque del inodoro, tal ves te sirvan


----------



## alfito (Abr 3, 2010)

Gracias Helminto G... esos los voy a comprar .. aver si los podría utilizar ..

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 5, 2010)

fernandob escribio: _*"... el tema del contactor, quizas no supe entender la
aplicacion..."*_

El contactor era para ilustrar que estos emplean contactos platinados, los cuales se pueden emplear como electrodos para el incinerador.

alfito: No te olvides del ventilador interno, este no solo diluye los gases toxicos que se produzcan sino que refrigera los electrodos y hasta el transformador.

Y tu video del post #28 aparece removido!?!?!.
Saludos
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2010)

Que bueno que al final te fueran los transformadores para dicroicas que te sugerí, esos vienen preparados para entregar los amperes nominales contínuos, así que pueden entregar muchísimo más solo por un par de segundos.

Ahora se me ocurre que podrías usar electrodos de carbón, si , los que conocés de los motores universales, en rigor hay muchiiiiiiiisimos tipos distintos de carbones y te podrían dar asesoramiento las casas que se dedican a ellos (No ferreterías ni casas de electricidad, me refiero a los que se dedican exclusivamente a carbones)

Te felicito y adelante con la culminación de tu proyecto !

Saludos.


----------



## alfito (Abr 5, 2010)

video arreglado :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB79EM3CFdc


tecnogirl: Ya me estaba olvidando de eso, lo bueno es que el tranformador es de 12 v.. 


grax


saludos

DOSMETROS:

tal cual maestro ... esos tranformadores me calleron del cielo ja ... lo del tema de los carbones se me habia cruzado por la mente ... ahora estoy probando con tuberias de cobre de 3/8", las comunes de estufas ... en parte me facilitan bastante por que los puedo moldear muy bien .. estaria encantado probar los de carbón ... si tenes alguna casa o algo ... bienvenido sea ...

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

La idea de los carbones esta buena. Aqui los llamamos escobillas y para ensayar se pueden extraer de motores viejos. Busca en un taller de reparacion de motores industriales para que te regalen escobillas gastadas y has la prueba.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Si, está buena la idea de *Tecnogirl* para empezar, o comprate un juego de carbones de amoladora grande (por su alto consumo) en cualquier ferretería.

Si te interesa que te asesoren, en lugares como _Lorraine_ ni te van a dar bola , mejor te paso un boliche que son bastante atentos:

*CARBOFER *





24 DE NOVIEMBRE 394 CIUDAD DE BUENOS AIRES - CAPITAL FEDERAL (1170)
Tel: (011) 4957-1068  Fax: (011) 4957-1068.

Saludos.


----------



## july123 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola les comento soy un alumno de una escuela tecnica de trelew chubut. Queria saber si me podrian brindar alguna informacion que tengan cada uno ya que con un grupo de compañeros queremos realizar un incinerador de agujas pero estamos pobres en informacion ya que solo tenemos los archivos subidos por ustedes y en internet no se consigue nada de la misma .Desde ya les agradesco , esperando un pronta respuesta .


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 6, 2010)

hola july123 alfito ya tiene un inciderador de agujas funcionando con la informacion presentada en este tema, creo que es suficiente, si te atoras en algo mas especifico pregunta y veremos como solucionarlo


----------



## alfito (Abr 7, 2010)

*DOSMETROS :*

Gracias por la información, voy a ver que día voy….
Hice unas pruebas con los carbones de motores como me dijo tecnogirl … en un momento se pegó un pedacito de la aguja a uno de los carbones, quizás con carbones mejores se obtengan resultados mejores.

Igualmente Gracias ¡

*july123 :*

En el inicio del post (post Nº 1) donde ahí describo como buscarlo:

“figura como: "needle destructor”, "needle incinerator”, o "destructor de agujas".”

De todo lo buscado hasta ahora:
Hay estas soluciones: (adjuntas en imagen)

De lo único que no subí info. Fue el de “Inducción alta frecuencia”, pero si no estoy erróneo en lo que digo aquí subo un modelo patentado de “Incinerador por Inducción alta frecuencia”.

Yo lo estoy haciendo con transformador ,,, 



espero que les sea utill... saludos

Subo mis adelantos en el proyecto ahí van unas fotos ...

saludos a todos .a seguir trabajando


----------



## july123 (Abr 7, 2010)

Alfito , muchas gracias por tus datos brindados me gustaria tambien si consigo algo poder brindartelo . Me gustaria mantener un  contacto con vos que sea aparte del foro .


----------



## alfito (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola gente .. tengo una inquietud, bueno el tema es "fusibles ?".

realmente estoy pensando en "sistemas de protección" para este incinerador, mas bien para el secundario del transformador ya que allí se producen los 8 Amper, estoy buscando fusibles electrónicos también .. pero no lose ...

hay una cuestión importante que es la temperatura, al producirse esa gran cantidad de corriente se produce un gran calor que cualquier componente electrónico no aguantaría.

se me ocurre crear un fusible con cable y calcularlo, pero no se no me convence esta idea ja.. pero si no hay otra salida ....

será el termostato lo mejor ?

saludos gente

july123:

cuando tenga 25 mensajes podré enviarte mi mail, aun tengo 20 ... es que nose puede publicar por acá


----------



## july123 (Abr 7, 2010)

Ok gracias igual , alfito por la informacion brindada . Nos mantenemos en contacto por aca hasta que se pueda lograr ese hecho de los 25 mensajes .


----------



## francisco ept (Abr 7, 2010)

hola alfito queria saber si el circuito que posteaste es el mismo que armaste o solo probaste con el transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

¿El carbón que usaste para la prueba no sería de *cobre sinterizado*, estilo burros de arranque automotor ?

Cuando cambien el fusible le van a poner cualquier cosa o tu aparato va a quedar tirado como inservible, lo más barato, seguro y práctico sería una llave termomagnética unipolar en la entrada de los 220V, no te olvides que lo que pasa en el secundario se refleja en el primario .

Vas a tener que ir a casas de Electricidad Industrial ya que ellos tienen las de 1A , 2A, 4A , 5A , 6A , dependiendo del fabricante.

Ojo que esos valores son los de funcionamiento contínuo, para sobrecarga, ya que los de cortocircuito son abismalmente mayores; así que, o haces una medición del valor de la intensidad durante el corto y te bajás los catálogos . . . o vas a tener que hacer prueba y error .

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/pp/140u-pp002_-es-p.pdf

http://www.automation.siemens.com/i...ioma=2&sesion=2155387&site=www.siemens.com.ar

http://www.sicaelec.com/catalogo.asp?rubro_id=1&rubro_nombre=Protecciones

http://www.etaelectro.com/

http://www.moellerarg.com.ar/descargas.html

Saludos !


----------



## alfito (Abr 7, 2010)

rancisco ept :

si .. comencé con un transformador de que había construido en la escuela .. que está la foto ahí posteado ... que tenía 12 v / 6 A. me funcionaba bárbaro ... pero el problema era construir mas de ellos .. en un gran esfuerzo se puede hacer, pero saldría algo caro ....
Luego se sustituyó por un transformador de dicroica de 12 v / 8 Amper .. está colgado el vídeo de los resultados como se quema la aguja .... _link_

y la documentación de la cual partí está colgada en el posteo nº 6 ... link

De todo esto que llevo haciendo aprendí: Antes de comenzar algo primero debo leer mucho y con paciencia .. si bien no hay mucha info .. está en ingles ... bueno que va ser, lo poco que está en castellano te sirve para saber que precios oscilan los equipos profesionales y caracteristicas como : ciclo de trabajo ( cantidad de agujas por minutos ) , consumos y diseños de gabinetes ... te adjunto un pdf con un catalogo de equipos profesionales para que vayas viendo como se ven y sus carateristicas.

espero haberte ayudado algo ...

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 7, 2010)

alfito dijo:


> De todo esto que llevo haciendo aprendí: Antes de comenzar algo primero debo leer mucho y con paciencia .. si bien no hay mucha info .. está en ingles ... bueno que va ser, lo poco que está en castellano te sirve para saber que precios oscilan los equipos profesionales y caracteristicas como : ciclo de trabajo ( cantidad de agujas por minutos ) , consumos y diseños de gabinetes ... te adjunto un pdf con un catalogo de equipos profesionales para que vayas viendo como se ven y sus carateristicas.
> 
> saludos



creo que estas cosas deberian aplicarse a todo proyecto que nos propongamos, va quedando bien alfito, felicidades


----------



## alfito (Abr 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS:

foto adjunta de el carbón que use .. lo saqué de una máquina de cortar pasto jaja


mas croncretamnete era eso lo que no sabia sobre las llaves térmicas, si las habia de esos amperajes ..... eso reconosco que soy medio flojo !.

si no consigo una pinza amperométrica .. tendré que hacerlo con "prueba y error".

exelentes páginas de información.

saludos DOSMETROS. Y gRACIAS


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

Alfito:
1. Viendo las imagenes del aparato (post #47), no se ve por donde se mete la aguja!.
2. Hay que poner una bandeja plastica para recoger las gotas de aguja fundidas
3. El fusible: como el trafo trabaja con cortocircuito en el secundario, el problema es que el calor generado funda el aislante y se produzcan cortos en el devanado. Por eso insistí en el ventilador, que no solo diluya los gases sino que refrigere el transformador.

Yo mediria la corriente del primaria durante una operacion de incineracion y pondria un fusible convencional de 1.5 a 2 veces esa corriente. Nada complicado ni rebuscado de modo que se pueda reparar en cualquier parte.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Alfito:
> 1. Viendo las imagenes del aparato (post #47), no se ve por donde se mete la aguja!.
> 2. Hay que poner una bandeja plastica para recoger las gotas de aguja fundidas
> 3. El fusible: como el trafo trabaja con cortocircuito en el secundario, el problema es que el calor generado funda el aislante y se produzcan cortos en el devanado. Por eso insistí en el ventilador, que no solo diluya los gases sino que refrigere el transformador.
> ...


 
Ya nos va a mostrar el gabinete listo con el "ujero" para las agujas .

Es cierto lo que dice Tecnogirl de recoger los residuos, podría ser un caño de PP (polipropileno) , más especificamente una curva puesta verticalmente, no codo, que podría atascarse, conectada a un niple con tapa de acceso desde el exterior para vaciarlo.

Tecnogirl, en los hospitales y salas de primeros auxilios no le van a reponer el fusible adecuado "lo atan todo con alambre ", por lo que existe el riesgo que ya mencioné de que le pongan alambre , papel de cigarrillos o nada y quede tirado como inutil, en cambio cualquier "toquetón" va a descubrir la llave termomagnética.

En cuanto al peligro del devanado, ese transformador está preparado para entregar 8A. contínuos y la destrucción de la aguja no creo que supere los 2 segundos. Estaría bueno que midieras la corriente , hay pinzas amperometricas chinas de menos de 15 dólares . . . o medirlo habilidosamente .

Lo que si, yo aislaría el anclaje del transformador y el de los electrodos del gabinete , de manera que si el transformador se quema no electrifique el gabinete a traves del paquete de chapas o del bobinado secundario.

saludos!

EDIT: Te dejo un medidor de Amperaje pico con memoria.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

Dosmetros: La llave termomagnetica es la de la imagen ? Es que aqui, no se lo llama asi... Si  si es, puede servir pero encarece el aparato.

En cuanto a lo del fusible, es cuestion de educacion del personal operativo y el de mantenimiento. los primeros que no se metan a reparar lo que no saben y los segundos, que lo hagan con la tecnica que corresponde.

Estoy de acuerdo con tus demas onservaciones. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Dosmetros: La llave termomagnetica es la de la imagen ? Es que aqui, no se lo llama asi... Si si es, puede servir pero encarece el aparato.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del fusible, es cuestion de educacion del personal operativo y el de mantenimiento. los primeros que no se metan a reparar lo que no saben y los segundos, que lo hagan con la tecnica que corresponde.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con tus demas onservaciones. Saludos


 
*Tecnogirl* eso parece ser un Disyuntor Diferencial (me parece ver el botón de prueba arriba a la derecha) , esos cortan por fuga a tierra y son bastante mas caros que las llaves Térmicas o Termomagnéticas que solamente reemplazan a los fusibles ya sea por sobrecarga (mecanismo térmico bimetalico) y por cortocircuito (electroiman en serie calibrado) . . . que son baratas.






En cuanto a lo del mantenimiento sería luchar contra la corriente  , mejor surfear elegantemente las olas que embestirlas. Y he descubierto que no hay nada a prueba de idiotas (ésto respecto de los fusibles eh) . . . *¡ LOS IDIOTAS SON MUY INTELIGENTES !*

¿Sos Docente Tecnogirl?

Saludos !


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS: entonces la "llave" es como la imagen cribk.jpg ?
aqui los llamamos "tacos".

La segunda imagen es la clase de portafusible que recomiendo para el incinerador de alfito. Aqui son muy populares.

Y si es cierto lo que dices de los fusibles. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Sos Docente Tecnogirl?


 
¿  ?

Ah ok Tecnogirl tu taco es el antiguo de norma americana ya mayormente en desuso, el mio es el actual de norma DIN.

saludos!


----------



## july123 (Abr 8, 2010)

Otra ves yo , queria saber si alguien me puede explicar este circuito que subio alfito .Ya que con mis conocimientos basicos no pude logra entenderlo todo . Alfito este circuito lo utlizaste vos ??? o llevaste el proyecto adelenta de ptra manera ??? . 

Muchas gracias a todos desde ya espero su respuesta

La imagen no la pude subir pero es el circuito que adjunto alfito en su primer post .


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

dosmetros: Ok taco aclarado...
lo otro, como tu dices a veces...  fftopic:
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

OK, respeto tu derecho *Tecnogirl*, te lo preguntaba porque yo fuí ayudante de trabajos prácticos y trabajé unos años de docente y algunas cosas me sonaban familiares nomás.

Todo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2010)

apoyo mas la idea del termico, sobretodo porque el fusible es para corto franco y nada mas y la termica es tambien para sobreconsumo, otra cosa dosmetros, ¿en desuso? aun se venden de a monton por aca de echo no conosco en persona una de las que mostraste


----------



## alfito (Abr 8, 2010)

hola gente ...

bueno voy por partes ...
presento una imagen adjunta de un beta del quemador de aguja ....

como veran le adose algo nuevo .. un sistema de sensado de temperatura .. para accionar el cooler ... antes que nada medí la temperatura con un termómetro digital y otro de mercurio .. y los electrodos llegarona 40º C ..mmmmmmm .solo lo cortocircuité sin aguja, asi nomás ... creo que con aguja es distinto yo recuerdo que estaban muy calientes ... bueno medir la temperatura no es problema ... si bien revise una tabla de valores de temperatura .. tenía duda si era posible ajustar el valor de temperatura de corte del mismo con una resistencia de equilibrio ... ahora estoy mirando en datalle este hilo

*tecnogirl:*

El esquema que mostré es una beta .. aun le fatan ajugeros pero era para que vieran como iva .. al final cuando termine y ande voya subir el proyecto con lujo de detalle en pdf ....

Este sistema que se está cntruyendo tiene que ser autocontrolable y en lo posible autocorregirse, el feedback es el termistor ... que por decirlo así, enfriaría el sistema y en cierta forma diluiría los gases ... esto es un pensamiento genérico....

Por otro lado advertir , si vendo esto .. advertirle que tipo de fusibles lleva o venderle una cierta cantidad al usuario .. pero decirle que ante una duda ó miedo me llame ...

pero como dice *DOSMETROS* es luchar contra la corriente jaja ... por eso hay que preparar el sistema para sea los MAS autosuficiente posible ...

*july123:
*
éste circuito que subí es el que estoy usando .. la parte de sensado de temperatura esta en beta aun.. pero lo demás  como ser el tranformador eso va bien.. aún se debate el tema de protección de corriente ... 

él circuito es básico ... lleva un tranformador solo ...el tema es elevar la corriente y bajar la tensión si tenes un tranformador en tu casa de 12 v ... hace la prueba de cortocircuitarlo con una aguja .. veras una chispitas  jaj .pero no las suficientes para quemar la guja...

Es la cantidad de corriente quien permite quemar la aguja.

Como en el ionizador de aire que está posteado en este foro .. ahi se usa + 1000 voltios pero a una corriente infima ...ademas en la punta se le conecta una aguja ... veras que no se quema ..  

*Helminto G:*
gracias por la acotación 


saludos ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> dosmetros, ¿en desuso? aun se venden de a monton por aca de echo no conosco en persona una de las que mostraste


 

*ANTIGUA LLAVE DE NORMA AMERICANA*, no se emplean para instalaciones nuevas , si para reponer en existentes. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 31899
.
 .
 .
*********************************************
 .
 . 
 .
*LLAVE NORMA DIN (*Abreviación de Deutsche Industrie Normen, Instituto de Normalización de Alemania*)* , es la que se emplea desde hace bastante tiempo para instalaciones nuevas.







Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 9, 2010)

pues conosco unas cuantas instalaciones nuevas que como que se quedaron en el pasado


----------



## alfito (Abr 9, 2010)

Pues pensandolo bien el termistor es una resitencia si le pongo otra en serie con esta podré regular el retardo ... mañana ire a comprar un termistor del orden de un 1K y quizás otro de 5K .. esas temperaturas vi que manejan los termistores de esos valores .... y depues lo regulo con un "preset"

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2010)

*Alfito* , como protección eléctrica del transformador , te sugiero los protectores térmicos de las bochas de heladera, son pequeños , baratos , los venden en todos lados, hay de todos los valores, y se resetean automaticamente (el famoso "clic" de las heladeras con problemas). Tienen una mini resistencia de muy bajo valor y un interruptor bimetálico, si circula demasiada corriente la resistencia calienta al bimetálico, y este corta , a los 10 segundos mas o menos , se enfria y reestablece el circuito.






Para controlar el ventilador podrias usar un CLIXONS o CLICSON ,son simplemente un bimetálico calibrado a una temperatura. Aunque quizás sean demasiado grandes para esta aplicación

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag24.html

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

alfito: sobre tu esquema (post #66) yo no usaria termistores... ni klicsons... de todas maneras siempre va a generar calor durante la operacion. Yo pondria el ventilador a funcionar desde que se energice el aparato por el usuario. Recuerda que el ventilador debe extraer los gases pero tambien sirve para refrigerar el ventilador. Ademas, como ocurre con los ventiladores de las PC, sirve para "oir" que el aparato esta operando.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Alfito* , como protección eléctrica del transformador , te sugiero los protectores térmicos de las bochas de heladera, son pequeños , baratos , los venden en todos lados,




tambien los usan los motores de lavadoras




tecnogirl dijo:


> como ocurre con los ventiladores de las PC, sirve para "oir" que el aparato esta operando.
> 
> Saludos



solo como dato curioso, tienes datos consisos de que alguien competente haya declarado eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2010)

Los 12 Vac rectificados te van a quedar 17Vcc, si bien los ventiladores brushless de PC son para 12 , yo los he hecho funcionar hasta con 24Vcc durante una noche completa, que tieran muchísimo mas viento , parecen turbinas y hacen bastante ruido .

He quemado un par jugando con una fuente variable, se queman pasando los 30 Vcc , primero pensé que era por corriente, luego leí el datasheet del Hall y la máx es de 30 .

Bueno para que funcione junto al trafo.

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 9, 2010)

corroboro el voltaje de funcionamiento de los ventiladores, tambien me puse a jugar, je je


----------



## alfito (Abr 10, 2010)

hola gente bueno voy a hacer un resumen de todo a ver si sale .....

leyendo todos los mensajes del foro .. y recorriendo las casas de repuestos ...
*
1º) decisión : elimino el termistor completa mente.*

por qué ? bueno si tengo que ponerle un termistor debo adicionarle mas componentes ... y bueno no es la idea justamente para esta clase de aparato .... no está mal .. pero si se puede sacar mejor ..

*2º) Cooller :*

Bueno cuando fui a varias casas, yo no me acordaba que estaban los cooler a 220v , que me sale 35 pesos ....en el caso de que quiera controlarlo por temperatura, le conecto un termostato bimetálico normalmente abierto, con esto me evito de rectificar y hacer minifuentes....


*3º ) Accionamiento del dispositivo:*

Este dispositivo, no está constantemente conectado a 220v sino que para que funcione ... la persona deberá presionar la "llave normalmente abierta, y conectada al primario del trafo " que es de color rojo. (LINK). con esto el transformador solo quedará conectado "en el momento en que se use" luego se le retirará la alimentación... también evita que se caliente con el tiempo ya que si permanece enchufado , al tener perdidas .. calienta solo y bueno cuando se quiera usar estará mas caliente aún.

*4º ) Protección térmica :*

Hace unas horas estuve probando los contactos que diseñé ... para la obra final ... existe muy poca probabilidad de que pedazos de aguja se queden  pegados en los electrodos.. sin embargo haciendo más pruebas pude notar que había quedado un pedacito pegado ... imperativamente debe ir un seguro térmico ante estos casos .. que pueden ocasionar daños mayores..

Ocasionalmente estaba registrando la temperatura en ese momento y llegó a las 42ºC despues de quedar trancado un pedacito de aguja quemada ... la temperatura normal cuando se quema la misma, en los electrodos se registra de 36ºC a 39ºC ya cuando sube a los 40ºC
es por que está trabajando mucho o puede pasar algo ... igualmente tengo que hacer mas mediciones !!! tengo que determinar un rango de trabajo y otro de riesgo

seguramente un bimetálico de 46ºC de corte irá puesto en medio ... 

Gracias DOSMETROS ,tecnogirl y Helminto G. .. todos sus aportes me valen mucho, aun que no lo crean ...

Saludos ya seguir


----------



## alfito (Abr 12, 2010)

hola gente :

hace minutos hice mediciones en el trafo .....

primero escribo las caracteristícas originales del trafo :

Tranformador :220V tensión de entrada , 12 V tensión de salida , 100 W , 8 Amper

si se que tengo una potencia de 100 W entonces :

 I = 100 W / 220 = 0.45 A  .. > teorico 

cuando voy a medir la corriente en el primario me dá un pico de 3.26 A y se estabiliza en 3 A ....
ENTONCES  sin yo tengo 3 A y lo multiplico por 220 V .. me da 660 W ...

creo que me voy a animar a medir el secundario con el tester .. el mismo me dice que hasta 20 A soporta este es el modelo que uso LINK ... digo esto por que se que hace con pinza amperométrica .. pero si me decido lo pruebaré...

si me equivoqué en algo corregidme ...

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 12, 2010)

si estas pensando en quemar un tester comprate uno de los varatitos que presumen soportar los 10A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

¿Esa corriente de 3 amperes es con el secundario en corto?

Porque suelen ser terriblemente mayores, posiblemente el secundario en corto te de mas de 60 amperes.

Saludos!


----------



## alfito (Abr 12, 2010)

*Helminto G.*

bueno lo probe esta tarde y me marcó mas de la escala de 20 amper .. los cables un poco calentitos estaban pero bueno solo unos segundos fueron ..... ya tengo en vista una pinza amperométrica ... Saludos 

*DOSMETROS*

Si, los 3 amper son en cortocircuito pleno con una duración de 4 segundos lo suficiente para medir valores ... contactores bimetalicos por mi zona no conseguí , soy de san isidro , buenos aires .. estoy con un fusible térmico de plancha de 72 º ... y haciendo mediciones ... incinerando varias agujas .. se llega con un calor de 53º .. tendría que conseguir un fusible térmico de menor tempartura , ya que son lo mas complicados de conseguir, sino tendré que ir a una casa de capital federal .... Gm ó Microelectrónica ...

aún no he llamdo a las casas que tengo cerca de zona ...

Con respecto al corto en el secundario .. si me temo que si hay mas amperes.
Conecto el tester ...y me marca 0 A luego luego va bajando la escala y pude ver que me marcaba 17 Amper .. osea que si, hay mas de 20 A y seguro muchos mas.

Lo mas seguro que lo haga con un fusible térmico .. y sino buscaré el "contactor bimetálico de heladera ".

Veo que acá el tema será *controlar la temperatura* y no la corriente.

ya conseguí el cooler a 220 v.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 13, 2010)

alfito escribio: "Ocasionalmente estaba registrando la temperatura en ese momento y llegó a las 42°C ..."
Con qué mediste esas temperaturas ? fue durante alguna incineracion ? o con el trafo sin carga ?. En vacio, el trafo se calienta mucho? y cuanta corriente absorbe?

alfito escribio: "Al medir la Ip me dá un pico de 3.26 A y se estabiliza en 3A .... ENTONCES si yo tengo 3A y lo multiplico por 220 V .. me da 660 W ..."

Pero si el trafo es de 100 W cómo se te multiplicaron los Watts ?. no será que mediste 0.326A, lo que daria 71W, algo mas razonable. Hay otro amperimetro para corroborar las primeras lecturas ?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

*Alfito* hay pinzas amperometricas chinitas por 15 dólares .

El nombre usual no es "contactor bimetálico de heladera " , es "protector térmico para heladera" y los venden en cualquier boliche de venta de repuestos del gremio de refrigeración, suelen estar referidos a potencias de motores monofásicos 1/10 , 1/8 , 1/6 , 1/5 , 1/4 , 1/3 , 1/2 , 3/4 , 7/8 , 1 , etc. , etc. HP. Buscá cuál corresponde a tu corriente.

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 13, 2010)

tecnogirl :

_ El transformador sin carga consume : 0.04 Amper 
_ El tranformador con un cortocircuito de una duración de 4 segundos, la IP mide 3 Amper.
_ ese es mi asombro de los 660 W ... me huele mal .. pero bueno aun no tengo otro tester ... pero trataré de conseguir uno.

_ las temperaturas las medi con el mismo tester, es este modelo , ademas tambien  medi con uno de mercurio y dió los mismo ... 

saludos ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Están bién esos valores *alfito*.

Tendrías un pico alto en el instante de conectarlo (corriente de magnetización) , luego se normaliza a 0,04A sin carga, sería de 0,45A a "plena carga nominal" y de más de 3A al corto.

Saludos!


----------



## alfito (Abr 14, 2010)

*Hola gente:*

Les dejo un video, ya con un diseño bastante definido ... se nota en el video como me olvidé  de ajustar un electrodo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjGOhT0tz28

También le dejo unas fotos del gabinete .. aun  me falta colocar el cooler y añadir  protecciones térmicas, pero la idea ya está bastante clara.... 

Cabe destacar que una de las partes que más cuestan, son las mecánicas ...

Ya tengo bastante definido el recolector de residuos es lo ultimo que me falta ...

*DOSMETROS :* gracias por la explicación sobre "corriente de magnetización".

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

alfito: Para el hueco de acceso de la hipodermica te recomiendo poner un "pasatapa" de material de PVC (aislante y muy resistente), algo parecido como la imagen adjunta. con el tamaño de la jeringa mas gruesa puedes elegir el pasatapa. Los hay como accesorios para instalaciones electricas domiciliarias o industriales.

El montaje de los electrodos se ve algo fragil... te sugiero reciclar una caja plastica pequeña como las cajas de las baterias de Pb-acido. Es liviana pero muuuyy dura.

Si esos son los valores de corriente "normales" para el trafo, entonces, ni modo si se necesita proteccion. Creo que la llave termomagnetica tendria que ser indispensable, entonces.

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 14, 2010)

*tecnogirl :*

Seguramente utilice el caño de pvc para aislar la entrada de la jeringa ya que allí solo pasa la mas pequeña... bueno te cuento el soporte amarillo que se vé allí ( el cual soporta los electrodos ) es una plaqueta de circuito impreso, la utilizé ya que me acordé que esa placa cuando hacia los circuitos, soportaba una plancha hirviendo durante 10 ó 15 minutos. Así que opté por esa opción ya que es muy facil de cortar y agujerear.

Si, el montaje se vió fragil ya que no habia ajustado un electrodo,  igualmente no termino de ajustar todo ya que a veces cambio cosas y suelo dejar medio sueltas las cosas.

y con el tema del cooler tendré que poner uno mas chico, bueno te cuento que ojeando videos de quemadores, vi que uno utiliza ozono para desinfectar el aire , que es un conjunto de capacitores y diodos serán unos 10 en total , y en las puntas se les pone unas agujas enfrentadas (1 cm de distancia ó mas)  para que formen un arco voltáico pequeño , alli en ese arquito se produce ozono, muy poca cantidad de ozono ya que es dañino para nuestra salud .. en este foro hay unos cuantos "ionizadores de aire" dando vuelta , pero bueno eso lo dejó para otro futuros , quizás armar un buen sistema con PIC para que regule totalmente el sistema sería muy lindo de ver... bueno me voy bajando del arbol jaj

Thanks tecnogirl


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Está *pituco* (bonito) el pasacables de Tecnogirl , son baratos y de terminación profesional .

Te sugiero Micarta (que viene de variados espesores, son telas apiladas con resinas rígidas, lo cuál las hace muy resistentes pero fáciles de cortar, limar y agujerear) en vez de la placa de circuito impreso fenólico . . . o el impreso de fibra de vidrio que también es facil de obtener, facil de trabajar y mucho mas fuerte .

Luego del armado final de los contactos deberías fijar las roscas con algún adhesivo o gotas de pintura para evitar que la vibración los afloje. ¿arandelas de presión tipo estrellita o grover además?

Ventilador de 220 Vca *= *caro , probá con un díodo , o un puente de 4 , con y sin electrilítico de 100uF x 25Vdc y un ventilador de 12V de PC .

Suerte !


----------



## alfito (Abr 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS :

Lo de la micarta está bueno .. tengo que averiguar donde la venderían por cerca de mi zona.

Si eso estaba pensando en los adhesivos metalicos , de esos que vienen en dos pomitos , luego se mezclan y es para pegar metales .. sino unas gotas de pintura de Última  .....

Con respecto al cooler de 220/12 v, en terminos de precio estan iguales, al menos acá en aca en gran buenos aires (no capital), tengo entendido que en capital están mas barátos .. sería como el circuito que postee LINK , pero sin relé,termistor y capacitor , solo un puente rectificador y el diodo Zener de 1W, ya con eso viaja super....

Ya he comprado los componentes hace unos días atrás (puente y zener)... pero al ver que estaban los de 220V al mismo precio que los de 12V... bueno en este caso me decidí por esta solucíón ... al menos por ahora ...

Se que con este modelo no me voy a quedar ... cuando termine este voy a rearmar un nuevo modelo, todo esto me está saliendo sobre la marcha ... pero bastante bien está quedando    .... dentro de todo.

Gracias y saludos DOSMTROS


----------



## alfito (Abr 15, 2010)

*DOSMETROS :*

hola .. se me planteo una duda ... 

Llame a GM electrónica .. y pregunté por los termostatos bimetálicos , por el modelo ( Codigo GM :3BTL-57 ) .. estos termostatos aguantan una corriente máxima de 10A.. pregunto esto por lo siguiente .

Haciendo pruebas de temperatura con el fusible térmico, con una Temperatura de corte de 72ºC, al medir con el tester en pleno cortocircuito ( unos 4 segundos continuos ) la Temp llegó a 50ºc (SOBRE EL FUSIBLE ) y el fusible murió.. la corriente maxima de este fusibe sin ir mas lejos por los 10 Amper debe andar, ahora mi pregunta es si este nose habrá quemado por la *excesiva corriente* y no por la temperatura ....

En concreto no estoy seguro si el "termostato bimetálico" aguante esas corrientes , este tiene un precio de 36 pesos + IVA = 42 pesos ...

A lomejor agunta, quizás el fusible es muy debil, pero tengo esta duda.

saludos DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2010)

¿El fusible al aire o "apoyado" contra algo?

Me daría la impresión que si fué al aire se quemó como fusible común .

Andá a una casa de refrigeración y pedí los protectores térmicos de las bochas, han de salir 3 dólares.







En capital ANSAL o BRITAM podrian ser.

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 15, 2010)

si, al aire libre ....esta es la foto para que veas y arriba tiene el medidor de temperatura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2010)

Se calentó y se fundió , si afuera tenía 50°C seguramente adentro tenía los 72°C.


----------



## alfito (Abr 15, 2010)

si es lo + lógico .. bueno ya voy a estar llamando a las casas de refrigeración ...

saludos DOSMETROS y gracias


----------



## alfito (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS :

tengo una duda nuevamente sobre los protectores termicos, es lo siguiente : 

Aun no pude medir la corriente de salida ... revisando la tabla que me dejastes de HP y este LINK , SE ME PRESENTA ESTA DUDA :

Hoy pregunté en una casa de refrigeración sobre los mismos, pregunté por uno de 2.5 Hp ( 15 Amper ) 12 pesos ... el tema es que esto corta alos 15 amper ? o soporta 15 Amper ?... Como determino yo la temperatura de corte , con los Amper de protector térmico ?

Se que a la salida tengo muchos amper ( supongamos 60 A ).. protectores para esto cantidad venden ? ya que en la tabla hay soporte para 40A casi ... si tuviera un circuito de menos de 20 A estaría controlado fácil , la tensión a la salida del trafo en cortocircuito es de 0.90 y 1 Volt.

Si bien podría comprar un protector de mas de 1HP pero no se a que temp corta ... este tema necesitaría que me lo aclares un poco.

Si fuera un circuito normal, no hay mas vueltas se compra el adecuado pero acá hay una corriente alta y hay que controlar temp además.

este tema necesitaría que me lo aclares un poco.

Quizas me hago mucho problema pero me surgió esta duda ...

Saludos DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2010)

Ya que me hacés pensar . . . .

Los protectores esos soportan eternamente la corriente que dicen, supongamos 15 A , cortarían después de un laaaaaaargo rato quizás a 18 A por acumulación de calor, porque además van adosados al motocompresor.

En cambio cuando un motor no logra arrancar, su corriente se multiplica por algo de 8 y entonces el protector "salta" a los 3 o 4 segundos.


Te había sugerido los de 2 amperes para poner en primario (que reflejan la corriente del secundario)

Y hacete menos drama que ya lo tenes andando ! .

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 17, 2010)

hola DOSMETROS :

Compré el protector termico de 1/4 HP (2.3Amper)
, ... son 3 entradas , hice conexión entre la pata 1 y 3 .. depués de probarlo con unos cortocircuitos , no prendio más .. medi continuidad entre estos bornes ( 1 y 3 ) y ya no hay mas continuidad, esperé + 10 minutos pero ya no pasó mas nada.

Si la hay entre las patas 2 y 3 , la verda es que no tengo idea sobre las patas,  alguna pata es auxiliar ? ... veo también que tiene un tornillo en el medio, es para regular algo ?

te adjunto la foto

SALUDOS DOSMETROS y perdona es mi primera vez con este dispositivo.

DOSMETROS:

Bueno ahora comenzó a funcionar de nueo el protector .. lo malo es que proando de mover la perrillita del medio se rompió ya que es muy fragil , voy a intentar ponerle un tornillo.

Haciendo la prueba de mover esta perilla, mientras resgistro continuidad con el tester en patas (2 y 3 ) hay un momento que se corta la continuidad , es para ajustar la resistencia verda ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2010)

Tienen solo dos patas útiles , la del cable y la grandecita , la otra pequeña no se usa.

El tornillo es para montaje y regulación de fabrica . Ya lo rompiste . . . a comprar otro .

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2010)

supongo que sera una regulacion de fabrica para que corte a lo que dice que que tiene que cortar, no??

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2010)

Si, ese tornillito es del armado y calibrado de fábrica y suele tener una gota de pintura roja (o dentro o fuera), por eso aunque lo "rearmes" ya lo descalibraste . . . por eso le digo: "Ya lo rompiste . . .  a comprar otro  "

Saludos !


----------



## josb86 (Abr 18, 2010)

muy interesante el proyecto como le dije a alfito desde un comienzo me parece que seria re bueno que el material que queda despues de quemar la aguja pudiera ser reciclado osea que el acero de las agujas pudiera ser derretido y reutilizado les cuento que he visto los paquetes de agujas (solo agujas ya que estas son separadas de la parte plástica en todos los hospitales con un cortador) que salen de los hospitales y son una buena cantidad son miles, y estos hospitales pagan para que empresas se encarguen de este desecho ahora bien recibir gratis esto y despues venderlo a alguna fundidora o algo asi seria excelente


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2010)

yo no trabajaria quitandole el plastico a esas agujas, no vaya siendo que me pinche con quien sabe que cosa


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola alfito y dosmetros: La llave termica (breaker) no reemplaza el Klicson ?.
Segun este documento si lo hace y con creces: http://www.bcae1.com/cirbrakr.htm
claro que cuestan mas.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2010)

Ummmmm . . . Tecnogirl , los Klicson (contacto bimetálico que no sensa corriente) son termostatos que cortan por temperatura , la llave termomagnética (bimetálico y electroiman) corta por exceso de corriente al igual que los protectores térmicos (resistencia serie y contacto bimetalico)

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2010)

el tema de sacarle el plastico a las agujas.... de que plastico hablan??? por que el capuchon si o si hay que sacarlo para hacer contacto.

ahora, la idea es que la persona que esta vacunando, en el momento de terminar de usar la jeringa, la meta en el aparato y la destruya en el momento.

si se fijan en los videos, depsues de fundir la aguja usa una palanca para cortar tanto la aguja como para inutilizar la jeringa. dificultoso para implementar en un aparato casero, pero con muy buena utilidad

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 20, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm . . . Tecnogirl , los Klicson (contacto bimetálico que no sensa corriente) son termostatos que cortan por temperatura , la llave termomagnética (bimetálico y electroiman) corta por exceso de corriente al igual que los protectores térmicos (resistencia serie y contacto bimetalico)
> Saludos !


 
De acuerdo... pero son fenomenos asociados... Se calienta porque circula por el una gran corriente. Asi que si no se quiere que se funda por exceso de temperatura hay que evitar que la corriente sea excesiva.

Alfito: cuanto vale el klicson y cuanto vale una llave termo para 220VAC y digamos 4 o 5 Amp, que creo, seria la Ip maxima demandada por el transformador ?

Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 20, 2010)

TECNOGIRL:

Primero antes que nada Hola a todos, estuve bastante ausente estos días ya que estaba realizando la terminación de este proyecto.

El Clickson modelo (Código GM: 3BTL-57) sale 42 Peso argentino = 21'424.2 Peso colombiano.

La llave termo magnética sale 10 Peso argentino = 5101.00 Peso colombiano.

Una diferencia bastante grande.

Con el Clickson pretendía regular temperatura en el secundario del transformador, pero al ver que estos soportan seguramente una circulación máxima de 10 Amper; lo mas seguro es que se quemen antes de lo previsto.

Y entonces mi cabecita no hacia el clic necesario para darme cuenta que entonces tenía que controlar el primario del transformador (típico de mi parte).

Como la corriente en el secundario es grande y hay picos de corriente de vaya saber que valor, es inestable controlar esa parte y además la temperatura ya que se pueden quemar por excesiva corriente que pasa por allí.

A controlar el primario:

Tenía opciones:

_ Protector térmico de heladera.
_ Clickson.
_ Llave térmica de 3 Amper

Me opté por el Protector, ya que está casi al mismo precio que la llave térmica.

Protector térmico de heladera sale 12 Peso argentino = 6121.20 Peso colombiano.

Aún lo estoy terminando es seguro que para mañana ú hoy casi lo tenga, arme una bandeja recolectora me falta soldar el zener para el ventilador de 12V DC.

Está quedando lindo bueno dentro de todo, mas luego lo posteo, si es que no hay que hacer ninguna modificación ja.

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya que me hacés pensar . . . .
> 
> Te había sugerido los de 2 amperes para poner en primario (que reflejan la corriente del secundario)


 
Y creo que te lo puse alguna que otra vez .

Buena elección el protector térmico , ni necesitás agujerear el gabinete , te conviene que haga contacto térmico con el bobinado ya que "tibios" se ponen más sensibles y rápidos. Se resetean solos. Son re baratos. Y hacele pruebas de corto al trafo a ver cuanto tiempo se toman.

Los hay más sensibles, correspondientes a motores de 1/5 , 1/6 , 1/8 y 1/10 de hp , son menos comunes pero los hay. Te lo digo porque durante las pruebas , si tardara mucho en cortar podrías ir bajando la corriente del protector.

Saludos .


----------



## alfito (Abr 21, 2010)

gente :

Bueno ya bastante labor me llevó este incinerador ( carcazas , partes mecáncas , y esas cosas que uno no sabe que le van a tocar )

Les dejo un video e imagenes del mismo , aún no termina aca, solo que posteo medio rapido por ahora.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnUQWLKo7MY

Parte del diseño "mecánico" está basado en las cualidades de los demás quemadores  : ej : "recolector de residuos al estilo cajoncito".

Aun me gustaría incorporarle el "bacterizida por ozono".

Armarlo me costo un total de 160 pesos.

Este artefacto es para una farmacia cerca de mi casa. Mañana lo voy a presentar para que lo prueben. y vayan viendo como funciona, sería algo asi como fase prueba, pero yo ya lo he probado en mi casa y el sistema en si funciona muy bien .... lo que a veces lo deteriora un poco es el diseño ó armazón y partes mecánicas.

Tengo que aclarar que lo hice con el gabinete acostado, ya que esta gente al ver el gabinete en horizontal "exigió" que sea mas pequeño , "la gente busca artefactos pequeños".

Es por eso que el diseño se complico un poco ya que en la mitad del desarrollo hubo que retocar todo.


Bueno por ahora les dejo esto y depues sigo con mas posteos ( aún no agradecí bien a la gente que me ayudo ) y les cuento como fué..

Salutes


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 21, 2010)

quedo chulo rebonito, enhorabuena alfito


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 21, 2010)

alfito: El ventilador extrae los humos pero no puede ventilar el trafo, hay una placa que los separa. Puedes abrir ranuras en esa lamina, en la parte inferior para que algo se pueda aspirar. Las ranuras pueden tener pestañas de modo que esquiven las esquirlas (gotas) al trafo, como la imagen 1. Tambien podrias adosar una malla como la imagen 2. Buen trabajo y Saludos


----------



## alfito (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola people:

Bueno quiero decirles que el “quemador de agujas” está funcionando en la farmacia. En el día de ayer lo lleve a la mañana y por  la tarde fui a ver si lo había probado al mismo y me dijeron que aún no habían hecho ninguna aplicación.

Lleve varias agujas y les demostré como funcionaba el mismo, estas mujeres aún deben practicar como insertar la guja, (solo un par de veces).

Al ver esto decidí hacer un pequeño”manual de instrucciones”, lo adjunte al post.

Sinceramente tengo ganas de hacer un “borrón y cuenta nueva” con este diseño hacer algo aún más compacto, dinámico, más ligero, reducir materiales, mejorarlo en pocas palabras, ustedes saben.

*DOSMETROS:*

Si es verdad lo de la advertencia, por eso aclaré que mi cabeza aveces no hace el clic necesario ja.

El protector anduvo muy bien, lo probé y corta a unas 5 ó 6 agujas por minuto. Bastante bien.

Rondan por mi cabeza…. Diodos láser y colimadores… quizás, no sabemos si podrá ser... aja.

Saludos cordiales, DOSMETROS. Y Gracias por el apoyo

*Helminto G.:*

Gracias Helminto G. ese apoyo vale mucho para mí.

*Tecnogirl:*

Bueno te cuento que cuando probé quemar agujas y  con el ventilador la habitación se inunda de humo jaj.

No obstante funciona bien con el mismo, mantiene fresco el aparato fresco, pasa lo siguiente esa placa que divide al artefacto al medio no la divide completamente, no se si en la foto se logra ver de costado que le falta 4 centímetros para llegar a dividir el gabinete al medio, probado y mirando me di cuenta que hace un efecto como de aspiradora que por esa ranura circula mucho aire. 

Bueno en instancia el modelo lo decidí “por ahora” dejarlo así y brindarle asistencia con los electrodos, cada tantos meses ver el estado de los mismos.

Con respecto a las chispas que saca, son muy peligrosas y saltan para cualquier lado jaja, es por eso que decidí ponerle esa placa divisoria. Y para colmo la aguja también vuela para cualquier lado con el impulso de la chispa, es por eso que además construí ese mini cajón que ocupa esa porción del gabinete por que la aguja y las chispas vuelan.

Con respecto a las mallas tengo unas parecidas, ahí adjunté una imagen, es como de mosquitero pero mas grande, como bien decís podría mas adelante si le hago mantenimiento hacer un circulo y ponerle esa malla metálica, en la placa que divide el gabinete así refresca mas aún al transformador.

Saludos cordiales, Tecnogirl. Y Gracias por el apoyo.

Saludos gente y depues subo un circuito del quemador de aguja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2010)

Te felicito Alfito !

Ya está operativo !

Se me ocurre (para experimentar en el próximo) , que si hace mucho humo , el ventilador solo circule el aire en su interior de manera de pasarle un poco de calor al gabinete metálico para que lo disipe.

Saludos !


----------



## alfito (Abr 24, 2010)

*hola gente :*

Les subo un resumen del proyecto: el circuito + fotos y videos, es un power point...

bueno espero que esten bien y gracias por todo...
*
saludos*


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 24, 2010)

gracias a ti alfito, por compartir tu experiencia con nosotros


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 26, 2010)

Alfito escribio:

"Con respecto a las mallas tengo unas parecidas, ah¡ adjunto‚ una imagen"

Se ve perfecta para mejorar la ventilacion sin exponer el trafo y tienes clara la idea de comó hacerlo.

El ventilador lo pusiste cerca de las rendijas de ventilacion, que no es lo mas aconsejable ya que, como las fuentes de PC, se necesita que el aire tenga un camino por dentro del aparato.

En el documento resumen del proyecto, aparece, al lado del simbolo de la tension de red este texto: "220V/50Hz/0 Deg". Este ultimo dato no tiene significado, lo debieras remover.

Finalmente, decirte que fue un placer haberte colaborado y que te haya sido util. Espero que vengan mas proyectos, donde nos permitas ayudarte.

Un abrazo.


----------

